# base layer clothing for 70E



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Been looking thru my winter work clothes and realizing how much included synthetic fibers so I am trying to make some changes. I have several thermal shirts that are microfiber and am looking for alternatives.

What I have read from 70E mentions synthetics as a no and cotton as a yes. What about wool or silk? The outdoor gear companies make some silk and wool thermals that are still thin, warm, and moisture wicking. I would imagine they are better than a meltable synthetic,but do they qualify under 70E?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I would say just use common sense.

I'm sure a google search would let you know if you're not sure.

Man made materials like polyester, acrylic, and nylon will melt.

Natural fibers like cotton, wool, and silk will turn to ash.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Commando!! Not there to melt to your junk.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> Been looking thru my winter work clothes and realizing how much included synthetic fibers so I am trying to make some changes. I have several thermal shirts that are microfiber and am looking for alternatives.
> 
> What I have read from 70E mentions synthetics as a no and cotton as a yes. What about wool or silk? The outdoor gear companies make some silk and wool thermals that are still thin, warm, and moisture wicking. I would imagine they are better than a meltable synthetic,but do they qualify under 70E?


You can wear any non melting natual fibers as an underlayer. I wear the indura interlock knit shirts all the time, they felll like a Under Armour shirt.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Commando!! Not there to melt to your junk.


 Nope, you're supposed to have cotton underwear. No lace panties either.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> Nope, you're supposed to have cotton underwear. No lace panties either.


 Thongs??


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Thongs??


 As long as they're cotton, whatever makes you feel pretty.:jester:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Commando!! Not there to melt to your junk.


INteresting thought, but the thermals I wear are shirts


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Zog said:


> You can wear any non melting natual fibers as an underlayer. I wear the indura interlock knit shirts all the time, they felll like a Under Armour shirt.


 
Thanks for the info.

I remember some mention of cotton in the specs I thought. Do I remember wrong, or is it for top layers in the 0 category?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The 70E book says "natural non melting fibers". I would say that wool or silk would meet this test.

On the other hand, unless you are doing "hot" work daily in cold weather, dressing for the ambient weather conditions might be more important to survival and comfort.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

varmit said:


> The 70E book says "natural non melting fibers". I would say that wool or silk would meet this test.
> 
> On the other hand, unless you are doing "hot" work daily in cold weather, dressing for the ambient weather conditions might be more important to survival and comfort.


Agreed, I had not had much reason to worry about it in the past.

I am working at a power plant now and potential for a "hot" situation is everywhere and most the work is in the elements. Lots of old and rotten stuff. Just made me think about it some. As I am replacing older clothes it makes sense to me to try and weed out the meltables. Wanted to be sure other natural fibers are compliant as well as safer.

Thanks


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Thongs??


Sorry, the arc panties are not too exciting. http://www.shop.arcstore.com/catego...933ACD9CF057EB53B7C.qscstrfrnt01?categoryId=4


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

OK that one is a surprise, and you are right not too exciting


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

s.kelly said:


> OK that one is a surprise, and you are right not too exciting


The Arc Bra is not so bad:jester:


----------



## blusolstice (Sep 17, 2010)

these guys make everything you would ever need from t shirts to outerwear, and they're union friendly.

http://riversidefr.com/FRWEB/CorporateFRWeb.nsf/Main?OpenForm


----------

